
Show HN: docker-run.com enables to “docker run” in the clould with a subdomain - acro5piano
https://docker-run.com
======
spondyl
I presume the domain name is a violation of the Docker trademark, seeing as it
could potentially be confused for an official product (as it uses the Docker
name)

~~~
outime
Given that they warned against using it in repos and even Twitter handles [1],
it’d be a wise choice to use some other name.

[1] [https://www.zopyx.com/andreas-jung/contents/dont-use-
docker-...](https://www.zopyx.com/andreas-jung/contents/dont-use-docker-in-
github-repo-names-or-as-twitter-handle)

~~~
sulami
Not allowing people to call their custom docker tooling "docker-custom-
tooling" on eg. Github seems like they're shooting themselves in the foot. Of
course, it might be bad and damage their brand, but it could also enable a
great ecosystem of surrounding tooling, some of which they could bless if they
wanted to. Imho a poor PR move.

~~~
spondyl
By no means am I a lawyer but I did a quick skim of their trademark agreement
for fun:

 _Our Marks consist of the following registered, unregistered and /or pending
trademarks, service marks and logos which are subject to change without
notice: Docker, Docker “Moby Dock” whale logo and the stylist representations
of a container, octopus, and other entities in our original works of
authorship, DOCKER HUB, RUNHUB, LIBCONTAINER, LIBTRUST, LIBCHAN, LIBSWARM,
LIBPACK, DOCKER SWARM, DOCKERIZE IT, CLAY_

In this case, "Docker" is the trademark we're looking at, and specifically
registered with a capital D it appears

 _Any permitted use must not falsely imply or suggest a sponsorship or
endorsement by, or a partnership or affiliation with Docker._

I don't think the author is being malicious in any way of course but from a
quick glance, I couldn't say for sure that it's not a Docker product (design
guidelines aside)

 _The Docker mark is used only in a referential context or for naming Docker
or to indicate compatibility, and not in a title of a program, domain name,
website, product or service_

This is essentially the key distinguisher between the parent comment and the
OP's site

\---

Anyway, it's not so much that I'm pro-Docker or anything, it's more that they
don't really have a choice legally. If companies don't protect the use of
their copyrights/trademarks etc, they are diluted and risk the chance of
becoming "generic". Having said that, it can definitely go overboard and lead
to frivolous DMCAs, lawsuits etc etc

All this aside, while I'm not sure I have a use for the site (most things I
dockerise use a compose file w/ multiple containers), it seems like a neat
project so keep it up :)

------
onion2k
There is no way I'd trust that with my containers. Most of the website is fake
(as in just text rather than links).

~~~
scottydelta
I think the developer launched the product too soon.

~~~
chrisper
I don't think it's launched. It's a demo.

------
codegladiator
The sub-domains you are assigning doesn't work for me. Lookup fails.

Eg: [https://zeyxnt8hs40zr2.docker-run.com/](https://zeyxnt8hs40zr2.docker-
run.com/) [https://qazf5k4ow7gpz2vq.docker-
run.com/](https://qazf5k4ow7gpz2vq.docker-run.com/)

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for your interest.

sub-domains would works, but the container will be destroyed after 120 seconds
for this demo. Of course it persist in production environment (soon).

~~~
codegladiator
I think 120 seconds is really short, say 10-15 minutes would be better for
demo.

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you!

------
amanzi
Didn't work for me either. First time I tried nothing happened - just hung,
the second time it started to build an nginx container but failed with a
permission denied error. Also the only link that works is the link to Github.

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for trying!

The system is down when you tried because of disk space. I fixed it so could
you try again? Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
zimbatm
It's a bit like [https://zeit.co/now](https://zeit.co/now) without the CLI
that builds and pushes the images.

~~~
acro5piano
Yes, but they are migrating their own FaaS to v2. In some case docker based
PaaS is useful.

------
rorychatt
Can you talk to the problem Docker-Run is trying to solve? It's already
relatively easy to deploy docker containers today
(AWS/Azure/GCP/DigitalOcean/etc) and even have them pipe to the browser like
this.

Without an ecosystem of services to integrate
(Identity/Storage/DB/Queue/DNS/LB/Network/etc), containers aren't awfully
useful.

What is the differentiator?

EDIT: grammar

------
CaptainJustin
Maybe it's just the avalanche of HN traffic but I can't get to your pricing
tab (or the others)

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for pointing out.

Pricing is not decided. However, current ui is sucks so will show a message
soon.

------
thecopy
I dont understand what provlem this service would solve?

Also, nginx:latest doesnt work with error WebSocket connection to
'wss://api.docker-run.com/' failed: Error during WebSocket handshake:
Unexpected response code: 502

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for trying and researching.

Sorry, in that time server is down due to disk space. I fixed it, so please
try again.

This service will try to implement simple container management in production.
Mainly for small start-ups, like Heroku.

------
1023bytes
Doesn't seem very sustainable, what's the business model?

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for the question.

The same as Heroku, provide docker-based PaaS and users would pay for their
containers.

------
captn3m0
Next thing you'd want is docker-compose support for multiple containers
running together

------
lixtra
Is "Docker _D_ un (beta)" the intended page title?

~~~
acro5piano
Thank you for your response. That was just a typo, fixed it!

------
dhux
Nice, it worked for me.

